# Never used Rubbermaid Insulated Carrier



## pediachef (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a Rubbermaid insulated food carrier that I purchased several years ago in preparation for my catering business. It holds 3 full-sized pans or 6 1/2 sized ones. I purchased too many of these insulated carriers at the time and would like to sell it as I closed my catering business. Please e-mail me if interested.

Leah





  








IMG_1193.JPG




__
pediachef


__
Apr 3, 2015


----------



## trindy (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Leah can you send pricing


----------



## pediachef (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello Trindy,

Thanks for you reply.  I was thinking about $80.  From my research, the current pricing for an equivalent carrier is $160-$270 on most restaurant supply websites.

Let me know what you think.

Leah


----------



## trindy (Apr 6, 2015)

I would like it let me know the shipping cost and if you have others


----------



## pediachef (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Trindy,

I only have the one carrier.  Actually, I was hoping to avoid shipping costs by delivering it personally to you catering establishment.  The carrier is quite heavy and shipping will probably be quite expensive.  Are you in or close to New Jersey?

Leah


----------



## trindy (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh no I'm in Florida


----------



## pediachef (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh, ok.  I will inquire at UPS about shipping costs and get back to you.

Leah


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Just a tip......
Check all the carriers that you are in driving distance of.
The market is becoming a bit more competitive since the fuel price drop.
Don't forget USPS as they are struggling to keep their doors open.

mimi


----------



## pediachef (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Mimi

Thanks for the tip.  Actually, USPS in my area is quite expensive.  I goes they're not aware of what's going on around the rest of the country.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

pediachef said:


> Hi Mimi
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Actually, USPS in my area is quite expensive. I goes they're not aware of what's going on around the rest of the country.
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## pediachef (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello Trindy,

I was able to do some research on shipping costs to Florida (although I'm not sure if there's a price difference for some cities).  The ground, non-priority mail shipping would be about $55 via UPS.  I would be willing to cover the cost of packing materials.

Let me know if you're still interested.

Leah


----------

